# Dubai Medical



## BringBackBuck8 (Sep 20, 2013)

Had my medical today for my work visa; perhaps should have asked these questions there. How do I find out I've passed? What happens if not ?


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

they will deport you if you fail

if you pass you will stay


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Speak with your PRO about this kind of matter. The phlebotomist wouldn't really be interested in this kind of conversation. If you had the test in Karama, the results are normally back with your company in a couple of days. Elsewhere can take up to a week. If all is well, you won't hear a thing. If it isn't, your company will get a call from the authorities. Sometimes, people are just sent straight home and sometimes they are asked to come back and be retested.


----------



## BringBackBuck8 (Sep 20, 2013)

I had it in Karama; just got a text saying to proceed to my nearest GDRFA branch. Does that mean to get it stamped or to get put in irons and deported?


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

If you fail your medical how long do they give you to leave, can you return and can't you just stay on a visitors visa for a while?

Oh what do they do at these medicals (for men)?


----------



## BringBackBuck8 (Sep 20, 2013)

Blood test and a chest x ray. I'd heard horro stories about waits of hours and hours in a hot sweaty hellhole! It was pristine clean and I was in and out within 20 mins.


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

BringBackBuck8 said:


> I had it in Karama; just got a text saying to proceed to my nearest GDRFA branch. Does that mean to get it stamped or to get put in irons and deported?


If its from the GDRFA then that should be for the next step of the process, which is finger printing, I wouldn't worry.


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

BringBackBuck8 said:


> Blood test and a chest x ray. I'd heard horro stories about waits of hours and hours in a hot sweaty hellhole! It was pristine clean and I was in and out within 20 mins.


I hate needles so the blood thing is going to be a hard one but if's it's gotta be done...., how much do they take?


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

londonmandan said:


> I hate needles so the blood thing is going to be a hard one but if's it's gotta be done...., how much do they take?


A smidgen!!!!


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

BedouGirl said:


> A smidgen!!!!


Really??

I bet it's like tubes of the stuff that you see on TV lol


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

londonmandan said:


> Really?? I bet it's like tubes of the stuff that you see on TV lol


Nope, it's a VERY small tube. Promise


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

BedouGirl said:


> Nope, it's a VERY small tube. Promise


Hope so :fingerscrossed:


----------



## BringBackBuck8 (Sep 20, 2013)

Not much. We got called in in a batch of five and sat in a chair, elastic band thing applied round arm and a mere smidgen taken. Vial was printed with details. All very smooth and well ordered procedure.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

BringBackBuck8 said:


> Not much. We got called in in a batch of five and sat in a chair, elastic band thing applied round arm and a mere smidgen taken. Vial was printed with details. All very smooth and well ordered procedure.


See, I told the truth


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

they've always taken an arm full from me

must have thought I was a dubious character


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Jumeirah Jim said:


> they've always taken an arm full from me must have thought I was a dubious character


Don't be such a meanie


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

londonmandan said:


> Hope so :fingerscrossed:


The day before the test, watch these:

1. Die Hard 1 (the best imo)
2. Commando 
3. Dirty Harry

Then right before leaving for the testing center, have a look at this:


----------



## arabianhorse (Nov 13, 2013)

londonmandan said:


> Really??
> 
> I bet it's like tubes of the stuff that you see on TV lol


Don't be a wuss man. Oops forgot you're a pommie.


----------



## callmemaybe (Jan 21, 2014)

BringBackBuck8 said:


> Had my medical today for my work visa; perhaps should have asked these questions there. How do I find out I've passed? What happens if not ?


you'll get deported if they find out something in you. 


if you get a text message saying you need to go to the nearest GDRFA, then nothing is wrong with you.


----------



## Cocorico (Jan 6, 2014)

don't mean to highjack, but hey do they check for THC from marijuana in your blood test?!


----------



## Byja (Mar 3, 2013)

saraswat said:


> The day before the test, watch these:
> 
> 1. Die Hard 1 (the best imo)
> 2. Commando
> 3. Dirty Harry


It's a bloody (pun intended) medical test, not eastern front. Besides, watching those three movies in a row will make you grow a third testicle...

...even if you're a woman.


----------



## arabianhorse (Nov 13, 2013)

Cocorico said:


> don't mean to highjack, but hey do they check for THC from marijuana in your blood test?!


i thought that was a maple leaf on your flag


----------



## drooopy (Nov 2, 2012)

Cocorico said:


> don't mean to highjack, but hey do they check for THC from marijuana in your blood test?!


Wikipedia - Cannabis Drug Testing


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Byja said:


> It's a bloody (pun intended) medical test, not eastern front. Besides, watching those three movies in a row will make you grow a third testicle...
> 
> ...even if you're a woman.


True ! But then the test is being approached with the same sense as impending war  ...


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

Out of interest - is there much car parking around the Karama medical test place?


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

LesFroggitts said:


> Out of interest - is there much car parking around the Karama medical test place?


I think most people use the post office car park.


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

Thanks BG - will give it a go next week.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

LesFroggitts said:


> Thanks BG - will give it a go next week.


Go early and mid-week. The phlebotomist told me it's busier at the beginning of the week. It's very posh there, you can even get a reasonable cup of coffee and a pastry!


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

Might have to put it off until Tuesday then as I expect to be visiting Abu Dhabi on Monday. 

That is if I can get the required photos redone - seems my last ones the company had have the wrong background on  but then again it's probably my northern roots coming to the forefront in bringing a load down from my last posting in Kuwait where they like a coloured background :frusty:


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

If you tell the staff at the photography place that it's for your visa, they'll take it accordingly


----------



## BringBackBuck8 (Sep 20, 2013)

I went on Sunday morning, 8am and was in and out in 20 minutes. My passport as returned with my visa this morning.


----------

